# Some of my buns



## trailsend (Jan 25, 2008)

O.K.... so there are lots of buns that call our Refuge home, and since I'm on my laptop I only have a few pictures on here, but I always have lots of bunny pictures and stories to share and promise to do so 

Here is Nibs, also known as "bunny." He was my first bun... when I adopted Nibs over eight years ago, my mother was very ill with cancer... she'd never met a house rabbit before and fell in love with him immediently. He spent a great deal of time on her lap and she always called him "bunny" so he decided he liked that. He has traveled with me through almost every Province in Canada, and almost every State in the U.S. His longest trip was our 10,000 mile round trip to Alaska, and he had a great time. He traveled in our camper with our cat, P2 and our Husky. It was fun in the campgrounds when Nibs and I would be walking around, (me either carrying him or him on his halter checking things out), how people would be surprised and want to meet him, and learn more about him, and house buns. So many people have no idea how incredible bunnies are. So it's Nibs life mission to let them know! At home he rules the roost - and is the man of the house. He has never biten anyone in his life, but he hates my partner Kevin, and bites if everytime Kevin tries to pet him or get near me.I have lots more pictures, and will put up his Alaska pictures as soon as I get back on my computer... he even got his picture taken while he was taking the ferry across the Yukon river 











Here is Noel, one of Mini Rex that came with a group of 18 that been abandoned from a basement breeder who got tired of cleaning and caring for them. She loves stealing toys from our Chihuahua, Norman, and hay from our Prairie dogs. She likes to grab a piece and then quickly run off. Then when she is far enough away she stops to see if anyone is coming after her


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 25, 2008)

Nibs is such a handsome guy!

And prairie dogs... what's the story there?

Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## trailsend (Jan 25, 2008)

Our Prairie dogs were living in downtown Toronto with a family that couldn't afford to take care of them any longer. Much to my surprise they are the most loving critters, and so involved in our daily lives. When I walk into the front room in the morning, everyone gets up and they actually yell "yahooo" when they are happy and greeting you - they throw their hands up in the air when they do it. I am going to get it on video, it's just way too cute. Their whole lives revolve around food, and being cuddled, that's all they want - they love being held, and snuggled. I put a picture up when I get back on my computer


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes please. In fact, I demand it .

I did not know people had them as pets!


----------



## Haley (Jan 25, 2008)

Nibs and Noel are so adorable!

How many bunnies do you have right now? Are they all indoors?

I cant wait to see more pics and hear about all your animals :biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

Nibs is gorgeous....i loved reading his little story.....Noel also sounds like quite a little character.......yeah i'm with Haley..i cannot wait to hear more 

Also i just have to say that before i ever joined this rabbit forum....i had never heard of Prairie dogs before......i know it might sound funny but before i googled to see what they were,i thought they were some kind of dog breed lol


Cheryl


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh My Goodness, Nibs and Noel are adorable. I look forward to more pictures and stories of all your babies.

BTW what part of Ontario do you live in? I grew up in Timmins (Shania country) but now live in Ajax.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## trailsend (Jan 27, 2008)

[align=left]PD's were popular in the pet trade in the late 90's, but they were banned in U.S. in '01 or '02... they are not illegal to own but you can't breed or sell or buy them anylonger. They are not illegal in Canada but the pet trade died when the U.S. put the ban on them into place. While I don't personally promote wild critters being kept as pets - once they are tame, there is nothing else I believe you can do but give them the best possible care and offer them the best possible life. These guys are such a joy, I can't remember my life before them [/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]I have 15 Sanctuary buns, and a few rabbits thatare waiting to be adopted into forever homes. Everyone that is old or special needs lives inside the house - the other buns live outside in a special building we have built for them. They live in pairs or groups depending on whether or not who gets along - and are all spayed & neutered. If they are not yet neutered or spayed, they are with only the same sex, or by themselves if they don't get along with other buns. We build a new 20 X 60 foot building this fall that will mostly be theirs when it is finished in the spring, and they have outdoor runs, and indoor runs. Plus everyone is allowed in the house to run free, and play with the dogs and Prairie dogs if they all get along  I spent everyday just tending to, playing with, and caring for them, and am constantly trying to come up with things to keep them entertained and happy. That's my goal in life  [/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]We are 40 minutes North of Kingston  [/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]SO here is Chip's Christmas picture  We have two boys and a girl, all fixed. [/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Here is Pancakes... He was an owner surrender. He came to us as an outdoor rabbit, but he lives inside now. He immediently made himself at home and likes to sleep in Norman's toybox (our Chihuahua) he also sits at our screen door to the porch and watches the birds!  [/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]and just for fun... here is Norman and our blind lamb, Braveheart last winter. They are both 1 year old now. Braveheart was bottle raised and lived in the house with us for six months.[/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]Thanks for all the wonderful replies  [/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left][/align]


----------



## Haley (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh they are all so cute! I want to come to your place 

I would love to see more pics of Chip and the other PDs- he is adorable!


----------



## trailsend (Jan 28, 2008)

Snuggles passed out after working for an hour on his new nest











and Zara peeking out her house... Desta is hiding beside her... she is such a pretty girl but very camera shy!


----------



## trailsend (Jan 28, 2008)

I've always got lots of pictures! Just realized how many I have on facebook! lol... 

Here's Peanut 






Norman & Noel 






Our blind lamb Bravehearts first night in the world, and in our house! Beside the bed of course, much to my husbands dismay. He lived in a playpen in our bedroom for a month, and then in our living room in front of the woodstove for three months, and then loose downstairs for two more  






Most of our local deer population spend their fall and winter in our front yard. It's a long story! They are not tame, but follow me around. there are about 15 that winter over here, and every spring they disapear, coming back each December. Some come during hunting season because they know it's safe here. They hang around all day with our other animals, come up to our porch and look in the windows... it's really quite ridiculous, but obviously a lot of fun. We've identified them all (it's not always easy!) and they all have names.

While this is Rudolph - he's the only one named after a reindeer! He is named that because he showed up just before Christmas. 

[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## Offspring2099 (Jan 28, 2008)

great pics


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 28, 2008)

I LOVE your blog . Everyone in your care sounds so amazing! 

I wish they would stop the ban because Pouched Rats are also involved, and I have heard so many times that they make amazing pets for those who are very knowledgable with rat care. I'd love a Pouched Rat someday. Of course, you then get those people who buy them and then find out they just can't take care of such an exotic...and you wind up with many homeless exotics.

I can't wait for more pictures and stories!


----------



## Haley (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh they are so adorable! I want a prairie dog! lol

Yourlamb is so cute, do you have just the one?

Oh and Im coming to bunnynap Peanut


----------



## trailsend (Jan 29, 2008)

You are right- there are a lot of unwanted exotics right now, but the same goes for dogs and rabbits. No matter what kind of critter you are always going to unresponsible people who buy them and don't really want them which is sad. 

Thanks for the nice comments you guys  

We acutally have three sheep, Braveheart the blind lamb (well he's 1 year old now, but he'll always be a lambie to me!) and Lila, a Black Welsh Mountain sheep who is two years old, and has three legs. She was given to us by a local farmer who didn't want to keep her but couldn't bare to send her to the market. And our third, is her lamb, Horace, who was born here. 

Pistachio was in need of a trim so I went to work this afternoon on her and afterwards she wandered around the house, stealing hay from the Prairie dogs. They actually climbed out of their nest to check her out... usually they don't really bother with the rabbits when they come up to their cage, but I think she looked like a walking PD nest! They really wanted to sniff and check her out, and she patiently let them sniff her while she ate their hay!







[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## Haley (Feb 3, 2008)

aww Pistachio is adorable! Does she sit still while you cut her hair?


----------



## trailsend (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Haley Yes she sits perfect for grooming... she does hold a look of disgust on her face, but she is so good about it. I have six Angora's, and one angora mix - what a handful. A lot of people think they are cool pets until they find out how much upkeep they need... and thus they end up homeless buns. Suprisingly all of my guys are great about grooming, and three of the Angora's have never been handled... their first grooming I was terrified, they were covered in mats, and I thought I'd be a bloody mess when it was over - but every one of them sat patiently and never did a thing naughty, and they weren't even scared!  They are just great about it. And the Prairie dogs like nesting in the left over fur!


----------



## Haley (Feb 5, 2008)

wow that sounds like a lot of work! What do you use to trim the angoras? Is it like scissors or more like sheers?

I have a lionhead with long hair but luckily he doesnt require much upkeep


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 5, 2008)

Six Angoras??? Wow, that _*is*_ a lot of work. It's great that they don't mind being groomed, though. They must realise that you are doing it to help them. Of course, it means that there must be LOTS of nesting material for your Prairie Dogs 

Jan


----------



## trailsend (Feb 6, 2008)

I use scissors to trim the Angora's and in the summer I shave them and Pancakes who is an Angora mix right down.It is a lot of work! 

Here is Zara & Desta, our piggies, enjoying treat time today. They were surrendered to us last summer. They have a little bell in their cage, that they ring when it's treat time. If you don't come when they start squealing, it will get real quiet and then next thing you know, the bell starts ringing! When the woman told me that, I didn't believe her... I was tending to another rabbit the first day they were here, and sure enough they start ringing their bell right behind me! 





Sasha is 7 year old Dwarf... she as an owner surrender as well. She is very quiet and reserved... except at treat time, Parsely is her favorite thing in the whole world! She also likes playing outside with Zara & Desta.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 7, 2008)

Zara and Desta have the cutest faces. It's amazing how they've learned that ringing the bell means they get treats 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 7, 2008)

OMG those piggies are really cute I actually thought the one on the left was a stuffed animal.:crazinessI guess I need stronger glasses. LOL

Susan:apollo:


----------



## trailsend (Feb 8, 2008)

Zara & Desta say thanks for saying how cute they are While my hubby was plowing today, I moved & stacked over a face cord of wood on my own among other things, and ouch am I paying for it now! But it did have to be done! So now that all the days chores are done, we are having some fun here tonight. 

Noel chasing Norman 









I'm such a big girl now!


[align=left]




[/align]

[align=left]Pdog snuggle time... Chipper slept in my arm for over 1/2 hour - he loves this housecoat! lol 







[/align]


----------



## Haley (Feb 8, 2008)

They are all so cute! I especially love your piggies- they are so adorable!


----------



## trailsend (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Haley Some days I can't imagine how their former owners who had them for three years or so could give them up... but most of the time I'm just secretly glad they are with me now 

It's freezing outside today, and Kevin is going to make me haul more wood to the house (I'm sore - and ready to move to someplace warm after this winter!) So Noel, Norman, and I are just trying to enjoy the sun coming in the front room, and we are all avoiding "dad" and taking some pictures of course...

Pancakes and Norman this morning









Noel checking out the kitchen 




This is my new girl, Pekoe... she has not been inside a house before or held at all, so she is very shy, but loves snuggling. 

Norman with his toys relaxing in the sunshine






and earlier today, much to our surprise Norman & I found the Easter bunny in our house! :biggrin2:






one more.. Kevin took this last night... it's looking off our porch at our pond... it's about 10 acres big in front of the house.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2008)

We watched two movies tonight, and the ENTIRE time, my Nibs, just lied on my lap happily getting snuggled. Never moved, unless either Norman (our dog) or Kevin (my husband) came near me... He is jealous of everyone but especially other animals and Kevin. He hates Kevin especially... he sees him as competition I think. But Nibs knows he'll always be my #1 man. He has trouble breathing when he is excited or stressed, but he was so calm the entire time, even grooming me for a while. It warmed my heart.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2008)

P.S. He liked both 3:10 to Yuma and The Kingdom, but found them to be a little noisy.


----------



## cmh9023 (Feb 12, 2008)

I love your blog too! It sounds like you live in an amazing place. I'm going to look up Kingston, Ontario on the map  Do you live in the county with lots of land? It sounds so wonderful. That's my dream...to live in the middle of nowhere with lots of space for pets, fosters, etc. Looking forward to more of your entries!


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Yes, we actually live quite a ways in the bush... our lane which comes off a dirt sideroad that is over a mile long, is almost 2 miles long (imagine the plowing that goes on here!) 

We have 700 acres of all forest and marsh. Hardly anything is cleared. So it's lots of fun, we have tons of wildlife that hang around and make things interesting. We all try to get along... There is about 4,000 acres of forest around us, and we have no neighbours... It's really nice! It is definately isolating in the winter time sometimes, but we enjoy it. As long as I have lots of critter food, and all the basic people needs I am happy here Come on over and visit!


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2008)

Here are some pictures I took of the other kids at "bedtime" today. Now I'll have to put everyones picture up or there will be trouble around here! 

Here are Manny & Chance. They came last winter in a group of five llamas we took in. They were in such bad shape, that within a week two of them died. I had them both autopsied and the results were severe malnurishment... my Vet told me I couldn't have brought them back, even in time, it was just to late He then told me not to get my hopes up for Chance & the Manny, but here they are! Happy & healthy 

[align=left]
[align=left][/align]
[/align]




[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Wrambler [/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]And Lila bear, our crippled ewe. Tomorrow I'll start working on pictures of everyone else - there could be A LOT of pictures [/align]
[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2008)

Best buds... Norman & Noel


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 12, 2008)

My gosh How did I miss Braveheart?? and your ewe? we have sheepies too! Pekoe is gorgeous! I love her!

Oh my I love all your animals..

how could you stand the smell of the lamb in the house?! :shock:


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Bo Bunny! Gotta love sheepies Braveheart didn't actually smell really - he lived in a playpen and I cleaned it everyday... when he was out & about in the house (on the non carpeted floors of course!) he didn't poop too much, and rarely peed... he was really good about that. He'd sleep in my lap for hours in evening and not poop or pee on me. He was a pretty sick guy though, so didn't do a lot of normal lamb things until he was about 4 months old... than the pooping was out of control and he moved out with Lila and her lamb, Horace. By then of course, it was spring and warm outside. 

Just two weeks before Braveheart was born my husband laid new floors in the house Thank GOD they didn't get ruined, and they are easy to clean. He lived inside with us from 5 hours old untilhe was 4 months. For 2 months he was on deaths door weekly, and he lost his eyesight from an infection on about day 3. He was already recieving medications then, but he got a terrible infection our Vet figured was in his blood.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2008)

Here is a now 1 year old Braveheart last night 






why are you sweeping up this hay? 






Pancakes


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome! I want to cuddle your prairie dogs! Keep the pictures comming!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2008)

Is Braveheart a dorset? 

You're lucky he didn't stink! my goodness they sure can! PHEW!

we have a pet suffolk. His name is Montel. He was a show lamb - neutered, done showing..... big puppy dog. We also have the 2 ewes - Layla and Tamika. All three are SPOILED ROTTEN! 

Nothing like a baby sheepie hopping around playing!


----------



## trailsend (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Tundrakatiebean 

Yup Braveheart is a Dorset. Lila & her lamb Horace are Black Welsh Mountain Sheep. We spoil ours too - they are so much fun Except last night when Braveheart knocked me down, but he since he can't see me - I can't blame him!

Norman & Bob getting to know eachother. Bob was living loose on a balcony on the 17th floor of an apartment building before being surrendered. 





Relaxin





Frisco 


[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## trailsend (Feb 15, 2008)

Chip, doing what he does best, getting cuddled and relaxing. 









Trouble AKA Noel, checking the kitchen for treats




and looking innocent after being caught "stealing" some daddys "important" papers. If they are so important, he really should not leave them lying around the office like that.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 22, 2008)

Pancakes sitting back relaxing after opening a new bag of news, and dumping a bin of hay he found


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 22, 2008)

:inlove:

That picture needs to be in the "I didn't do it" thread, haha.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 22, 2008)

hehe good idea!


----------



## grumpybabies (Feb 23, 2008)

They are too cute, especially the prarie dogs, i was having a blond moment to start with though thinking why do dogs want hay?!! Don't suppose you have any cute pigs there too in your zoo?


----------



## trailsend (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep, we have two pot bellies. Cliff & Edna. 








They came just before Christmas. They are7 months old now. We love piggies They haveadjusted really well - they were living in a barn with a dozen other pigs with no straw or bedding and they had neverbeen touched.They were just terrified of people, they would cower and hide when I tried to give them a treat. But theycertainly got over that quickly!


----------



## polly (Feb 23, 2008)

WOW what a life you lead i wonder do you get a chance to sit down lol.

all your animals are gorgeous :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 23, 2008)

Donna am so jealous, I've wanteda Pot Belly Pig for years. How big are they and how big will they get?

Susan


----------



## trailsend (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Polly It's a lot of work but very rewarding. 

Susan - you must get a piggy! My guys are... I'm going to say 50 pounds right now. The biggest pot belly I ever had (I've had four others) was 150, but Paisley was a larger pig. I don't think Cliff & Edna will get that big. My other 4 came from the Humane Society and were senior piggies and super friendly and cuddly and LOVED belly rubs. Cliff & Edna, not so much... yet. They just did not get off to a good start in life. But they are doing really well and actually come out of their bed to see me now and take treats :biggrin2:They are really great little critters. and small - I've had three big pigs (500 pounds) too, they were pets. One ran away from a slaughterhouse in london, ON! Big piggies are great too but overpowering. And pot bellies are really easy to train too.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 26, 2008)

Dick (yep that's the name he came with lol) and Daisy. Daisy girl is recovering from a recent stroke. Daisy is a senior, no idea how old Dick is, but he doesn't seem like an old bun.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 26, 2008)

Donna they are so cute. 

One day I am going to have to visit you to meet all your critters and you to course.

Susan


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 26, 2008)

awww lookit the cutie piggy nose! :inlove:you have quite a crew there!


----------



## trailsend (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes Susan, you'll have to visit! That would be so much fun :biggrin2:

and next time we are in Anchorage, we'll come visit you Katie, we've always got at least one bun with us lol. 

Forgot to put these pictures of Dale up from last night too! These Prairie dogs, are just so out of control I can't believe it. *Note* her eyes are closed because she is sleeping, not because of the camera lol. She sleeps like this, on her back. Such a silly girl.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2008)

you are SO mean! teasing me with those prairie dog pics!

Got anymore?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> you are SO mean! teasing me with those prairie dog pics!
> 
> Got anymore?



Yeah That!

Bo, up for a prarie-napping party?


----------



## trailsend (Feb 28, 2008)

lol be warned... I have security... 

[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL-Llmama Security Checkpoint!

Um, who is this? Is this a Rexypoo?



[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]Love the other buns too, I have one in particular I have to repost, too cute! One moment.[/align]

[align=left]Hee, hee, this one! Awwww! Is that Noel?:inlove: Cute pic![/align]

[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 29, 2008)

*Most definitely! That little Prarie Dog tummy has won me over! *

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > you are SO mean! teasing me with those prairie dog pics!
> ...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 29, 2008)

Wonderful pictures! Your rabbits are very cute.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 29, 2008)

I am in love with this one!


----------



## trailsend (Feb 29, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Um, who is this? Is this a Rexypoo?
> 
> 
> [align=left]
> ...



Yep, that's Frisco, a Mini Rex. We took in 17 (Mini Rex) all at one wack this fall, and took in four Mini Rex surrenders in the summer. Two of the surrenders (Mr. Frisco, and Chester) are permanent residents now. Frisco because he is such a great guy and made himself right at home, and Chester because he is a major grouch and I don't feel it would be possible to find him a home I trust him going to. Not many people are patient with moody rabbits. So I get to deal with his mood swings instead! lol - good news is he doesn't bite me, just anyone else that comes near him.) 

Frisco came this past summer from Montreal, where a girl there found him running loose on the streets. her parents made the trek all the way to our farm - while I was in Alaska. My farm sitter/Animal caretaker accepted the surrender even though he was suppose to contact me first! But this was an unusual case, and the girl wasn't really surrendering a rabbit, she had rescued him, and wanted him to go somewhere safe He is one of the friendliest buns I've ever met. 

Thanks for the comments everyone!


Angel - that is Noel, she's such a goofball! She'd just been caught stealing some of her dads paperwork, and the face on her is just hilarious - WHO ME? It's impossible to keep her out of the office - I'm not really sure why, but it's her favorite room in the house lol. 

Promise more pictures as soon as I get them into my computer. :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 29, 2008)

Aww, so glad you took Frisco in:inlove:. Poor thing. I'm glad he's so sweet. He's gorgeous.

As for Noel, yeah, that look on her face there is priceless, haha. Very cute!


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 2, 2008)

Ahhh so much cuteness! I LOVE the llamas, they are such funny animals and so beautiful .


----------



## trailsend (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks guys :biggrin2:Noel is a total goofball. We have one of those scratch board ramps, you know for cats... I have a picture somewhere, I'll find it. Noel likes to sit on top of it and look about the room. She'll come running down the hall through the living room, and run on top of it and then just sit there and stare at everyone lol. 





O.K. why are in this tub?



No! Why did you clean our house? It was perfect the way it was before! Now we've got to tear all this stuff up again!

and introducing one of the new kids... This is our girl with a "hare" lip as Kevin calls it lol. She was dumped by a basement breeder. This girls mom & dad were brother & sister and very young, so she has a few birth defects because of it. She was thin when she came, but has a good belly on her now. She is way smaller than all our other Mini Rex buns, but healthy. She's such a sweetie pie.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2008)

She's so cute! Is she multicolored? like a harly?

Those doggies are so darned cute! I couldn't stand it! I'd be playing with all of them all day long!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 5, 2008)

I think she is Bo - she is a lot like Pekoe, but darker in color. 

Since Norman has definately outgrown his very first puppy sweater, we came up with a new use for it today. It works perfect since Noel is convinced she is actually a small dog, and not a rabbit at all. :biggrin2:

what are you looking at?


----------



## cheryl (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh my goodness...i couldn't stop looking at Noel...what a beautiful and perfect looking bunny.......she is one gorgeous girl...and she looks so pretty with that little jumper on :inlove:

Cheryl


----------



## trailsend (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you Cheryl! She is truly my Miracle bunny. On Christmas Eve, she was on deaths door and we had no idea why. She couldn't walk, wasn't eating... I cried and cried all night, I was so upset and worried about her. She was in such bad shape and so suddenly I truly thought she was passing. I set up a little nest beside our bed for her, and woke up at 4 AM to hear her quietly munching on some hay. Over the next few days she ate, drank, and started walking again. She is 100 % fine now, and neither us, or our Vet is quite sure what happened. She didn't get into anything, and there were no signs of any trouble before she basically collapsed Christmas Eve.

She brings us so much joy and puts a smile on my face everyday She is just so silly and goofy. Watching her chase our Chi, Norman around the house just cracks us up, then next thing you know, the two of them are sleeping in the dog bed together.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 6, 2008)

OMG she's so cute in the sweater! I'm in love with your animals!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 8, 2008)

I love the Noel story. Not that I love what happened to her, but I'm glad she's fine now. 

She looks so pretty in that sweater! She should be a model!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Montana! 

I have more pictures from today but my computer won't let me upload them I'll keep fighting with my computer, hopefully I'll win.

Until then, these two are from yesterday. 

Who made this mess?





I have better ones but again, my computer. It's cranky tonight I guess. Here are Norman & Peanut, taking a break from playing


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 9, 2008)

:inlove:Mini Rexipoo


----------



## trailsend (Mar 10, 2008)

She is such a cutie I have a whole herd of Mini Rex - I just told Kevin tonight I can't believe how big our Mini Rex population has gotten. It doesn't help we got 18 at one time mind you. I can't believe so many people have dumped them - I have found every one of the rexs to have the greatest personalities, they are all so interested in people and other animals, and just want to play and even snuggle! 

Here is Mr. Chester today relaxing after a nail trim. He was surrendered after Easter last year. Someone bought him, found out he didn't like to be held and that they really didn't want him anyway, so he ended up here. He is a bit of a grouch, but I love him regardless plus, he doesn't bite me, just anyone else that comes near him. And while he hates being picked up, he loves being held. He's a darling, just moody, but aren't we all? 

sleepy Chester


----------



## trailsend (Mar 18, 2008)

O.K. a few pictures of our new families that came from the Barrie SPCA after the seizure of over 300+. I must take the opportunity to again remind all those big bunny lovers, if you have room for one, dozens of them still don't have homes! Our guys are doing great, they are so much fun, and so sweet. Already everybuns individual personalities have come through and we've already got names for most of them. I have lots of pictures on my camera but just have not had time to get them into my laptop yet, but I will!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 18, 2008)

This is just some of them, got lots more, and lots more bunns lol. Just a start. :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh Donna those pictures are great. I'm so jealous I wish they were still here.

I can't believe the difference in their size since Sunday. This is the cutest picture.






Chris loved the one of the Mommie White Bunny, he really fell in love with her.

Looking forward to more pictures.

Susan


----------



## Haley (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh they are so cute! Do we know how old the babies are now? We have to get Susan to take a flemmie- maybe the momma she and Chris fell in love with. She has a single boy who I bet would love a big woman. lol

You should get a pic of all the white babies together- they are so precious with those pink little noses and lips!

And I cant ever get enough of your prarie dogs! They are so adorable. What do they eat? And do they get spayed and neutered and everything? Sorry, Im clueless :0)


----------



## trailsend (Mar 18, 2008)

LOL we'd be hard pressed to part with any of them now. But definately not the mamas. They have all become house bunnies too. We just love them to pieces. I am so happy they are here and SAFE.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh - the PD's eat lots of Timothy hay, PD pellets which Oxbow makes, and treats like sweet potatoes, green beans, etc. Both our boys are neutered, and Dale, our girl, is spayed.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh my goodness..just look at all those little bunnies....they're so sweet and adorable!...those pictures are just precious 

Cheryl


----------



## trailsend (Mar 29, 2008)

Well - the last week has been very sad and very trying here at our farm. Our latest rescues are doing well - Firely our NZ mama and her babies are doing wonderful. Firefly is a little fatter than I would expect which has left me worried she may be pregnant. I hope not!


a day before Easter Miracle went dry - to make a long story short we lost five babies on Easter, the runts of her litter. She had 14 babies, half were thriving and eating on their own, and the others were barely eating solid foods and much weaker. The thriving bunnies were double the size of the runts. This morning we lost the last runt, Trooper, which nearly broke my heart in half. We thought he would be fine since he made it this far. The remaining babies are all fine, growing, with big fat tummies, eating solid food and drinking lots of water. Miracle is better now that she is on her own - she needed to gain weight badly and would hide at the back of her house away from her babies. With only six teets, and 14 babies to nurse and lacking proper nutrition, her life was not a good one before. She is improving everyday now. 

As are the remaining babies. They are set up in our livingroom, taking up most of it lol But they are happy and strong. A lot of sick and senior bunnies come to our Sanctuary and it's heartbreaking to loose them, but loosing babies is hard. We've had several litters born here (from mama's that came pregnant) and we've never lost one baby, except during birth. I wish these babies had been born here and not into the terrible conditions and chaos they were. But they are safe now, and hopefully they will all continue to thrive and just be able to enjoy their new lives. And Miracle and Firefly can rest easy knowing they will never have another litter again. 

I have much more to write - but have other critters that need care right now... so I'll share some pictures and write more later  

Thanks for the blankets Susan - we sure are making good use of em 

Firefly getting ready to enjoy some parsely 






Peter passed out he gives me a heart attack everytime I walk by him 






Noel checking out Yukon 






Miracle 






Miracle & Norman all of the rabbits get along with our dogs and cat 






nursing one of Miracles babies 






Part of our first set up in the livingroom for the babies - it's about eight feet long or so - two vaccum cleaner boxes and a too set box all put together with little doors, they also have two houses to hide in that are full of blankets, two litter boxes, two food dishes, and water bowls, and two hay racks!






I did also manage to finish our spring newsletter - so that is one good accomplishment


----------



## trailsend (Mar 30, 2008)

I wanted to share this because I thought it was cute. A local guy came over today (all the local people think we are crazy) and he comes into our livingroom, there are eight baby rabbits lounging around WITH Norman the Chihuahualol, the three Prairie dogs yelled Yahoo when he walked in, and in the middle of the room was Noel doing this lol. The look on his face was priceless, he honestly did not know what to say lol. The entire time he was here Noel was running about, sleeping in Normans bed with Norman, drinking out the water bowl with Norman, stealing things and running off with them - it was just really funny. Local people are not used to seeing rabbits like that.


----------



## trailsend (Apr 9, 2008)

I was just watching the pond right in front of our house - it's full of birds, herons, geese, ducks.... and I just got the pleasure of watching 2 otters hop & slide across it! My first otters I've actually seen on our property - lots of slides & signs of them, but no sightings! I'm really excited! 

So a few pictures... 

Noel lounging 











and my 9 year old Mr. Nibs in the kitchen this morning enjoying a snack while I made brownies..


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Donna, how's things going with you andall the babies? They must be getting big. Are either of the moms pregnant? I truely hope not.

How's Kevin doing? Say hi to him from me.

Looking forward to many more pictures of all your babies.

I bet seeing the otters today was amazing. They are so graceful to watch.

Susan


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just got done reading your entireblog and if I could I would turn myself into a creature and show up on your doorstep! What a fabulous life - who would ever have thought that prairie dogs would make good pets - those photos made me laugh so hard! I must forward them somehow to my Aunt & Uncle who have a farm so that they might look at them in a different light...


----------



## trailsend (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Susan & thank you Hopefully soon you'll be able to start in the garden - I think spring is finally here! :biggrin2:

Will say hi to Kevin for you. He is doing pretty well and I hope it keeps up! Both mamas are looking really good and are doing great - I don't think they are pregnant. I am keeping watch just in case, but I unless they were bred real close to when they left the meat farm they shouldn't be. But it's so hard to say. But I hope they are not either - and I don't *feel* like they are so I hope that proves to be true. 

However, one of our Angora's Tahiti has been watching the NZ babies... they are across from her cage... well yesterday she went to town building a nest! I mean pulling hair out, packing hay! lol. Since she is spayed she can't be pregnant but it still gave me pause! lol. I've had actual pregnant rabbits not build a nest as good as hers! 

Thanks JulieW! We love our kids - I don't even call them furkids anymore, a lot of people get confused! Pdogs have always been a favorite critter of mine but never in a million years would I imagine them to be such great companions, or so friendly, and cuddly. It never ceases to amaze us - absolutely pass along the pictures - if people could see Prairie dogs like this and really see their personalities they would think twice - I know they would. My partners son was here at Christmas didn't want to look at the pdogs said they were stupid, etc. He latter admited to his dad, after seeing them in our house & how they interacted wish us, he felt bad because when he lived in North Dakota he used to shoot them. :XI am glad it gave him something to think about, and made him feel bad! That was a really great sign. 

Don't worry you don't have to turn into a creature, you can show up as you are!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 11, 2008)

Look at all those cute babies!

Noel is just gorgeous and so sweet sounding! Oh my goodness I wish she was MINE! it sounds to me she is becoming the bun of the house! She looks so happy and content and I just would LOVE to see her funny antics in person! 

*How far away is Ontario from Washington state?* I think I may have to come up to your refuge for a week this summer and just lounge around with all your beautiful animals! 

You're soo lucky to have such wonderful pets like them! And Norman...he's toooo cute! I love chihuahuas! And he is just adorable! I love it how he and Noel are so close! And Chester is soo cute!  

Emily


----------



## Flashy (Apr 11, 2008)

Woooooooooooooow. This is the first time I have read your blog and it's GREAT! I LOVE the pictures, Peter is adorable, Noel is a total case. How incredible.

How does your set up work? Like, do they all free roam or what?

I love your blog. I might set up camp here.


----------



## trailsend (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL Thanks Emily! It's about a three days drive from Washington to our place - if you fly, it will be faster! Come on over!

Thanks Tracy! We have a few setups. All of our senior/special needs buns live in the house, as does Noel & a couple others buns. Everyone else currently lives in our completely enclosure porch, but will be moving to our new building which is 20 feet by 70 feet, that we just put up in the fall. My husband builds all their enclosures from scratch, and we also have outdoor grassy runs, will build indoor play areas in the building, and all of the buns are loose in the house at various times of the day. Many of our rabbits have come from situations where they have never been outside of a cage, let alone in a house, but they love it and even get along with our dogs, and Prairie dogs, and the cat too. Well most of them get along with the cat.... a couple have tried to beat him up. 

All of the buns are handled daily, spend time in the runs and in the house, and are spoiled as much as humanly possible. Both Kevin & I work on the farm, so I spend every day with them. If I am gone for more than a few hours, we have a full time caretaker who takes over lol. Some of our buns and farm animals too are special needs so they are always supervised no matter what. 

Our indoor rabbits have NIC inclosures but are loose most of the time, just not if we are not here. Noel has the run of entire place because she is such a good girl, and also thinks she is a Chihuahua. 

My dream is to build another building where I can have open enclosures for all of the buns, and an exam area, etc. Maybe one day? If I win the lottery! 

A few pictures of Bob bunny! I think I have other pictures of him on here. He was surrendered to us. He was living in loose on a balcony in an apartment building :shock:He is currently playing with Norman Chi by the woodstove on their comforter. 

Sleepy Bob





She's kissing me again! 





No pictures please!





Should I pee on these shoes? 





A few of the girls in our herd in the front yard this morning 





and snuggle time with Chip


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 11, 2008)

[align=left]Chester sounds just like my Tony in personality.
[/align]


----------



## Haley (Apr 11, 2008)

Im just catching up on your blog... Im so sorry to hear you lost some of the babies. But youre doing such a great thing for all of the bunnies. I know it must be heartbreaking though to lose them when you had so much hope of giving them a great life. 

I just love looking at all your pictures. If I ever come visit Susan again in Ajax we'll have to arrange to come meet your prairie dogs- Im so jealous!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 12, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> I wanted to share this because I thought it was cute. A local guy came over today (all the local people think we are crazy) and he comes into our livingroom, there are eight baby rabbits lounging around WITH Norman the Chihuahualol, the three Prairie dogs yelled Yahoo when he walked in, and in the middle of the room was Noel doing this lol. The look on his face was priceless, he honestly did not know what to say lol. The entire time he was here Noel was running about, sleeping in Normans bed with Norman, drinking out the water bowl with Norman, stealing things and running off with them - it was just really funny. Local people are not used to seeing rabbits like that.


:laugh: I can just imagine! That is hilarious! Did he say anything?


----------



## trailsend (Apr 13, 2008)

*Tonyshuman* - OMG bless your heart! lol There is another rabbit out there with a personality like Chesters? 

*Haley- *Thanks! The other babies are doing good and growing like weeds and have SUCH personality, so that helps, but it is still heartbreaking. But I know, it's life. Yes, if you are ever up this way, absolutely come visit! :biggrin2:

*Montana- *lol it was so funny! He didn't say a word, just kept starring. Then Norman & Noel were playing and chasing each other, and the guys eyes kept getting bigger, but he never said a word! lol. What was even funnier was last winter when Kevin invited this contractor who was working across the lake over to dinner... guy comes over and sees a playpen set up in our livingroom in front of the woodstove and starts to ask us if we have a baby, when our lamb, Bravheart, comes strolling out of the kitchen! LOL you want to talk about surprise! 

I don't think I have any pictures of our first bunny, well Nibs, was my first bunny, but Fortune wasthe bunny thatstarted everything and turned our farm into a bunny Sanctuary and took over our entire lives! She is a big girl! I was holding her at this flea market we had gone to... when we got there I was shocked to find birds, chickens, rabbits, geese, etc. So anyway, I asked to hold her before Kevin could stop me, the guy hands her to me and a few minutes later this guy comes along and says he wants to buy her for meat... ah, no, she's mine. lol. Kevin is just staring at me shaking his head. Anyhoo an hour later, we left with four rabbits, 12 ducklings, 2 baby turkeys, 2 geese, 2 ducks... a few chickens... LOL. 











and one of Jackson, just cause he's so dang cute






:biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Apr 13, 2008)

'Anyhoo an hour later, we left with four rabbits, 12 ducklings, 2 baby turkeys, 2 geese, 2 ducks... a few chickens... LOL. '

Ha ha, I like that!

You have such a big heart!


----------



## trailsend (Apr 13, 2008)

LOL Thanks Flashy! :hug:

Kevin doesn't like letting me leave the farm now, because someone almost always comes home with me. Like the time we came across our goats... they were underweight, one had a tumor, they were full of mites and fleas... Kevin pulled me aside and said "don't take those goats." I turned around and said "I'm taking these goats." 

They are both doing wonderful now, healthy, happy - and fat!


----------



## trailsend (Apr 18, 2008)

Just a few pictures from this afternoon. I just found out a few days ago that our one year old Chihuahua, has an enlarged heart. Our Vet thinks he was born with it. I'm devastated - however after doing much research and talking to several Vets, and many other friends who do rescue and others who own Chihuahua's I realize all is not lost. He is on medication which he'll take forever which is not a big deal - I'm just upset that he has this at such a young age. It's not unheard of but it's rare. I know he can still live a long, happy & healthy life and I am glad we caught this now and that now we can treat him for it and take care of him. We love him to pieces and I can't imagine what we would do without him. Or the bunnies, since he is their guard dog. I've dealt with this before but always in senior rescue doggies. So it's been a stress filled week. But all the bunnies are all just great 

One of our NZ babies - look at those ears! :biggrin2:






Lounging Rexies







Norman & Frisco


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 12, 2008)

Awww look at those ears!

How's your chihuahua's heart doing?

Got anymore picture updates?


----------



## trailsend (May 12, 2008)

Hi Montana! Norman the Chihuahua is doing great, thanks for asking Since my surgery on Friday I've been online reading, but everytime I try to type something I get to tired... now I'm too tired to do anything but too bored to do nothing lol - so I figured I'd better make an effort!! I do have some new pictures :biggrin2:

First of all - not bunny related, our blind "ram" we bottle raised and never castrated because of the infections he had since a baby (our Vet said he'd never be able to reproduce and it wasn't worth the pain) apparently is still a ram - although he doesn't act like it! Thursday I went up to the barn and found our ewe, Lila nursing a little black lamb with a white tail... and the only other sheep we have is her son who is castrated! LOL I couldn't believe my eyes... my baby, made a baby!! 






This is Hope - she just arrived on Thursday... since I've been in bed since Friday, I only have this one picture of her upon her arrival... she is super sweet - I made it into the bunny room tonight and she gave me a kiss 






Our three month old Great Pyrenees puppy, Max 






Me, Norman, Noel and a few of the local deer critters the other evening 






and here is Zara in Norman's bed... 

[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left][/align]


----------



## trailsend (May 13, 2008)

Rae Rae enjoying an afternoon on the hammock 






Hope having a wash


----------



## MsBinky (May 13, 2008)

Ok _when_can I move in???


----------



## trailsend (May 13, 2008)

Whenever you'd like... just call ahead


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 14, 2008)

:inlove:






Your blog is great, I love seeing all the animals!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 14, 2008)

AWWW I am so excited about the baby lambie!

Did you band the ram when you castrated him? We had an older lamb who we castrated and his testicals slipped out of the band.... long story but it was a mess.... 

Most likely, your ram had a non-descended one. 

Lucky You! lambs are SOOOOO cute! "maaaaa" :biggrin2:


----------



## trailsend (May 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! Bo, Braveheart was no castrated because he was so sick when he was born, he had an infection in his blood that blinded him and nearly killed him... our Vet said therewas no reason to castrate him because he would not be viable anyway with all the damage he sustaned from the various infections he had. Apparently this was not the case lol.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update!







I love this picture. It looks so relaxing, I wish that was me.

And I love your hair color.


----------



## trailsend (May 19, 2008)

Wrote out my post... then hit back space to erase something, and lost everything - the page back spaced instead... grrr.

Thanks Montana! So when are you coming to visit? My hair has been red forever, but I just recently went redder and darker - you think it works? 

Here are some pictures. The Barrie rescue babies are doing well, growing up. All the babies and mamas have been treated for worms... they were when they came and our Vet said a follow up would be good too - the mamas were infested. In all my years of taking in rescue bunnies from bad situations, I've never dealt with a case of worms... I guess that is strange, because we've had bunnies come from filthy conditions before - so I can only imagine how horrible this barn must have been. What a nightmare for those rabbits. Of course our Flemmie litter is attached to us at the hip because we bottle raise them. The NZ babies are starting to come out of their shells and show their own individual personalities. They are a lot of fun. 

Here is Peter, my boy, after hitting the motherload of hay 






Yukon bunny - our only surviving runt of the Flemmie litter. He is such a lover.






Crazy Hope building her nest - she's not preggers, just going loopy... 






Norman, Rae Rae, and all their toys


----------



## trailsend (May 21, 2008)

More pictures! :biggrin2:

Firelyfly's first time on grass EVER. Out of a cage, no more breeding, no worries about filthy cages... she was so happy and binkying... even my husband was almost crying! 






Miracle, our other rescued mama on grass 






Snuggles in his nest, eating a cookie, although he's buried so you really can't see it. 






Our little fat man enjoying his snack 






No pictures PLEASE!






:biggrin2:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 21, 2008)

Great photos of all! Glad to hear your all doing well - love the PD pix with cookies - so funny!


----------



## trailsend (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Julie!The Pdogs just love their shredded wheat cookies... and oats... and sweet potatoes... they are suppose to love green beans, and carrots and parsely too but none of mine will even touch the stuff, except Snuggles and he has to be starving first.


----------



## trailsend (May 24, 2008)

I thought this was hilarious... Hope & her helicopter ears 






Rae Rae being adorable.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 25, 2008)

Great pics as usual! Firefly sure looks happy on the grass. Hope is too cute with her whirlybird ears:biggrin2:. Rae Rae is adorable! Pdogs are too cute too. I'd love to meet one one day.


----------



## Spring (May 25, 2008)

Awww, all the bunnies are so sweet!  

How is your little lamb doing? I'm havingto 'sheep-sit' 3 of my neighbours little ones, I love sheepies!


----------



## Jenson (May 25, 2008)

Love your photos, I couldn't choose which animal was my favourite, but Jackson is gorgeous and of course I love the Rexes! :biggrin2:


----------



## trailsend (May 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

*AngelnSnuffy* - I hope you get to meet a Pdog too!! They are so much fun. I've seen them all over in Canada (Alberta mostly) and in Colorado, Wyoming, and South Dakota, etc. But Wind Cave in South Dakota was my favorite place to see them in the wild - there are so many of them in the dog towns and they come right up to you! And they bring their babies out!! It's too adorable. You can also come here to visit and meet my guys!

*Spring*- "Lily" the lamb is doing great aren't sheep great? They are so much fun and so full of personality! It must be fun sheep sitting! hehe. What kind of sheep are they? 

*Jenson* - Thank you! Where would be without Rexies? Jackson says thank you too - he loves compliments! (He's a little self centered sometimes )


----------



## Spring (May 26, 2008)

Aww, that's good! What a cute name too! 

I'm not sure which breed they are, I hardly know anything about sheep! Hehe! Two have black markings on them, and one is pure white. Should get pictures next time I'm over there!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 26, 2008)

I just read through your whole blog, and ....wow... color me jealous! I happened to fall in love and marry someone who is not an animal person (I still love him dearly, he just can't tolerate too many animals for too long). You are living a life of wonder to me. I'd love to have the animals around me like you have. You are a great person, doing so much for those who cannot do for themselves.

I hope that your recovery is going well, for whatever surgery you had done. 

Your "one who started it all" looks a lot like my palomino, Elf. They are often sold as meat rabbits, so I wonder...


----------



## trailsend (May 26, 2008)

*Spring* - Hehe - yes, do take pictures next time! There are so many breeds... and then so many mixes! 

*Elfmommy*: Thank you so much! I am glad you enjoyed the blog Kevin loves animals, but not in the same sense as me.. setting up our new rabbit areas today he was hot, bleeding from cutting himself, ticked off... complaining because he had to find someone who happened to come with a bunch of *misfit* rabbits lol. He loves all the animals - but he has his limits for sure... why he keeps tolerating me and them I can never understand... he said no animals upstairs where he put in a new floor... since then, there have been numerous rabbits, one lamb raised in a playpen in the livingroom, the Prairie dogs... three puppies... lol 

and thank you - I am recovering.. I started overdoing it and learned real quick that I better stop that! Nibs does look like Elf - same color! I'm ganna go look at your blog right now.

Just wanted to share these baby Robin pictures from yesterday


----------



## LuvaBun (May 27, 2008)

Y'know, if I was (a lot) younger, and I was asked what I wanted to be when I grew up, I would say "You" . You are living my dream, and you are helping so many animals, of all types, I think it's wonderful.

I love ALL your babies - how awesome to be surrounded by all those creatures . Those baby robins are just so cute - I love baby birds. They are all mouth and cheeping.

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

I love baby birds! And those Robins wings are SO gorgeous! don't tell me these are strays you took in? At my office we just let the Zebra Finches I rescued have had their 4th clutch of babies (5 this time around) and they are now big enough to get adopted out, as the Mom Miya has now laid 6 new eggs in the nest.. sigh.. she just won't stop.. We're joking that we should go get her spayed! 

But baby birds are so cute to watch them learn to fly or when they take their first bird bath - you can almost see them smile!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 27, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww I love all of your animals!

That is the most adorable helicopter ear bunny!


----------



## cheryl (May 27, 2008)

You know Trailsend..you have the most awesome blog..i love looking through itand seeing all you do and all the love you give to all those wonderful animals is just heart warming..i love them all...but i do have a kinda soft spot for Noel...she stole my heart the very first day you posted her picture 

Cheryl


----------



## trailsend (May 27, 2008)

*Luvabun:* Aww, thank you so much! That's so kind. I'm not that far away from Alberta technically... 

*Juliew-* Thankfully they still have their mama - she set up her nest under our deck... the nest is so low I can't believe they have made it and not been taken by a predator... she's doing a good job of taking care of them and keeping all the Raccoons away. LOL about your Finches!! Busy girl! That is too funny. It must be so much fun watching those babies grow!! 

*Bo*- Thank you! you are so sweet... but you still can't have the Pdogs... 

*Cheryl*- Thank you! I'm so glad you enjoy the blog and the pictures and, please don't tell anybun, but Noel runs the place, and she knows it I'll tell her you said that 

I did some nail trimming today... well with the buns I know don't fuss any... I'm going nuts still being restricted in what I am doing!

Here are Maple (blonde) and Moose... my two bonded boys. Maple who is half the size of Moose, is actually the boss lol...


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

OK Video request of the PDogs as I'm going to be going to my family reunion this summer (August 1 - 3rd) and its being held at my Mom's, Sisters ranch that has the Pdogs and they've NEVER looked at them as other than a nuisance and I'd love to show them "the other side".. 

Their great people, very religious and bring up animals well, but have 300 + acreas (raise cattle) so they are slightly jaded.. But I think they would find it great fun to see PDogs as pets and perhaps they wouldn't be so "hard?" against them (other than obviously you can't allow them to eat your profit/food of hay - their biggest gripe against PDogs).. 

But I think being the good people they are - they would love to see your guys up close and in person (I'll bring my laptop and aircard so that they can see the photos but I think a video would be precious - especially of the one that loves to be carried around all day - love that little guy - SO much, I'd just like to see your farm in action!).

And I'm sure I'm not alone in my Video request!!!! Come on people band with me!! 
"We Want Video" "We Want Video" We Want Video" .. of Trailsend!


----------



## tonyshuman (May 28, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> "We Want Video" "We Want Video" We Want Video" .. of Trailsend!


:yeahthat:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 28, 2008)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> *juliew19673 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > "We Want Video" "We Want Video" We Want Video" .. of Trailsend!
> ...


----------



## trailsend (May 28, 2008)

Hi guys! If you go to Youtube, and type in "Trailsendfarm" our videos should come up... there are not many there, and they are silly, but all of the kids. There are two Pdog videos. Many of our Chihuahua, because all my friends love him and want to see videos of him... one of Norman & Noel, and etc. 

Juliew - I think that's great to show your relatives the other side of Pdogs... I've honestly never had such loving animals, they want our attention constantly and will seriously go into a deep depression if we are away... and that's with our caretaker here with them 24/7 - they bond to you and it's just amazing. Our little Snuggles has not been doing well... he's sleeping all the time and eating little. I hope he will be O.K... they have done weird things on us before and come back to normal like nothing happened. He is eating treats and hay, but he's just not his usual self at all. 

Wanted to share these pictures from this afternoon. Nibs is my 9 year old bunny who's been with me for nearly all of his 9 years, my first bunny actually  Two days before my surgery he stopped eating, couldn't stand up on his own, was unresponsive... the day after my surgery, he started eating again. I think he was worried about me. I can't imagine life without him now, although he's such a little old man I can't believe it - he's turned all gray in the last couple years! He hates Kevin too... he's never bit me once in 9 years, and if Kevin even comes near me Nibs attacks him .. hehe, it's actually kind of funny. 

Then of course there is silly Noel. She does so well on her lead... she doesn't even need it most of the time, however next time we head North, I want her to come with us, so I want to make sure she knows how to get around on a lead like Nibs does for when we are camping.


----------



## polly (May 28, 2008)

awwwww dbf how happy is that DO your buns enjoy going camping ? do they mind the new enviroments just curious I would love to do something like that


----------



## trailsend (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Polly It really depends on the rabbit and I make sure they are good to go before I take them anywhere long distance. Nibs has always traveled with me, and sleeps in the truck on his blankets while driving, loves sleeping in our camper, and has a great time... I'll have to post some of the pictures of him on his way to Alaska Like I said, he's always traveled, but a few weeks before we left, he started going everywhere with me - the people in town let me bring my rabbits into the bank, and shops, etc... and he did great everywhere. We even renewed our mortgage last spring with Nibs on my lap sleeping! LOL. A lot of them don't mind short trips, but no way would I take most of them on the 10,000 mile Alaska trip we do most summers - but Noel will be fine, she's been camping, and she's not nervous of people or being out and about -she loves it. People in campgrounds have to look twice when I walk by with my rabbit!I love having them with me


----------



## polly (May 28, 2008)

That is so fantastic I bet they take a second look!! I could just see mine ripping up wherever we stayed esp Bil he just loves to dig!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 28, 2008)

Aww, look at Nibs soaking up the sun - such a cute boy. And do you EVER get a bad/boring picture of Noel ? . That bunny just has so much personality.

And I think it's awesome they get to go camping with you. There was only one other bun that i know used to do that, and that was Apollo, and he was one in a million. Great that they get a holiday too 

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

Oh such lil cuties! I'll wait to til I get home to watch the video as at work youtube is so immensly slow!!! Thanks for posting the video's though I can't wait to see 'em! 

When is the annual trek to Alaska? I'll make sure to come by the farm then and do some bunny napping whilst your away!


----------



## trailsend (May 28, 2008)

*Luvabun* - I don't think Noel has a bad picture - and she is such a character! She is just so funny. Really, she is just like a small dog. We call her our second Chihuahua - I think that's why Norman likes her so much She is a lot of fun. 

*JulieW* - they are silly videos I have nothing further to say about the annual trip to Alaska LOL except that it's not in the middle of the winter!


----------



## Bassetluv (May 28, 2008)

trailsend, this is the first time I've read your blog through, and I am going to echo what some others here have already said; you are living my dream! Your animals are all so beautiful and so obviously surrounded by love, you can see it radiating from them. You're living in a place that so many of us could only dream about, and you and your husband have been doing so much for so many animals...I can only say that you are certainly a living example of what I can only aspire to be. Thank you for doing what you do, for being you and for setting such a beautiful example of compassion. :hug:

And I must say, all of the animals in your thread are gorgeous, but there is just something about Noel that seems to stand out...she seems extremely special in some way...


----------



## juliew19673 (May 29, 2008)

I just got my first look at your youTube video's and oh my gosh:

1. Norman is the silliestdog I have seen in a long time! the one of he and Noel (I think,white cutey bun)is just goofy and furtherthe one of him dancing is even better!

2. Feeding time looks to be so much fun and corralled chaos!

and most importantly

3. the Pdogs are so unrepresented!!! The wake up call video is gone- but the Yahoo video really had me laughing out loud and had to watch it a number of times .. Please post more of the Pdogs! I could finally "see" how they greet you when entering the room - throwing their little arms up and squealing back at you is TOO funny..

Charmed life (but busy I am sure).. 

Love them - 2 big thumbs up! Now must go back and watch the pdogs again!!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 1, 2008)

so happy to report that the "Wake Up Video" was back online today (unfortunately my computer is having sound issues), the Video was hysterical especially when you see the last little guy come out from under the hay!! 

I'm going to send that video to my Aunt & Uncle who have a ranch (good farmer people) and will think they will get quite the "giggle" out of it.. I'm especially looking forward to our"BI-Annual" family Reunion to take place at their ranch this coming August, I'm going to check out some of their acreage and will most likely NOT find my own Pdog - to take home (as it should be for people who live in Los Angeles, CA - still).. 

Keep the Pdog Video's coming (as withall of your other animals).. Such a charmed Blog/Life you have and I Love being able to look in on it from time to time.. (live vicariously through you guys)..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

Nibs is absolutely precious. He looks so like a little old man! I hope you have him for many years to come!

bassetluv said it so well...... you are such a great example and I wish your love and care of these beautiful creatures would be shared with everyone! and especially our children! (So many have no sense of compassion, and understanding these days!)

I'm going to steal the PDs one day....... just FYI..... :biggrin2:


----------



## tkwei (Jun 2, 2008)

hi trailsend
In case you're not aware, here's the address of your youtube channel :biggrin2:
http://www.youtube.com/trailsendfarm

I've just subscribe to it. Looking forward to more lovely videos.
Love the one with lots of baby flemmies. How many are there? I lost count.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 13, 2008)

hey Donna it was great catching up with your Blog. Wow you have some really good pictures of all your babies.

So nice to see the Barrie rescues look so happy. So how many do you have of the Barrie rescue now?

One of these years I'm definetely going to visit your place.

Susan


----------



## Haley (Jun 13, 2008)

Ahh I love all the new pics! I want to come live at your place!

I love Maple and Moose- how adorable are they?!

And words cant describe how cute this is:






I could look at PD pics all day- they look like a fat version of my dwarf girl, Lucy


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> And words cant describe how cute this is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SERIOUSLY!!!!!!!!! PDogs are so Frickin cute!!! If any of you have seen one in the wild they are not this happy looking!(Is that Chippy in the picture? such a fat happy, adjusted PDOg) 

Trailsend Farm is where I want my ashes spread when I die.. LOL..


----------



## trailsend (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you everyone for all your wonderful comments and I am so glad you guys enjoy the pictures I enjoy sharing them! LOL at JulieW wanting your ashes spread here! The Porcupine creek is where all our babies go when they cross the bridge It's my favorite place here. My moms ashes are there too. 

I don't want to miss anyone's questions - but I'm cooking dinner, there are rabbits loose all over the house, and Kevin is hollaring from the other room - so I'm going to post some pictures and finish replying after 

If you are not going to feed me... I'll just get some food myself. 






I think I will chew this stick...











I think I will have this cookie...


----------



## trailsend (Jun 20, 2008)

While Chippy was out this morning at coffee time, he stole daddy's last homemade cookie. Daddy was not pleased, but look how cute Chippy is!!  Don't mind our old couch - I'm not allowed to replace it until the livingroom is finished... but now I don't want to because all critters are allowed on this one LOL. Lambs included!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 20, 2008)

The look on Chippy's face while he holds that cookie is priceless! He seems to be saying "This is my cookie, now, Daddy. I was here firstest, so go get your own cookie! Pwease, I'm so very cute, let me eat this cookie. You've already had some, and I haven't got one yet!" hehe. 

I love reading your blog! So much action and happenings and so cute and adorable! 

Emily


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Smokey and Snuggles...hope you are feeleing ok.

Any updates on the other guys though?


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh Chippy is one of my Favorites on this site! And I'm so sorry to hear that you had losses in your fur family - I've been away to long and hated to come back and read of your loss.. 

Hope you and yours are well and update when you can..

Best wishes from Julie and Baxter!


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 6, 2008)

OK its been a FEW many months since you've updated your blog with photos or stories.. Know your probably on your vaca but -COME ON!!! 

I showed your Pdog video's to my Aunt and Uncle that have the 300 acre ranch in Eastern Oregon and the LOVED it, apparently they are now over run with Badgers and not PDogs, so they were slightly more interested.. 

I miss your Pdogs and the dog together video's along with the littany of animals you have - so send a video and update us on your farm!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 6, 2008)

Smokey and Snuggles, ditto on comments from RO readers.

new photos or update  reply from juliew, ditto again. 
:rabbithop Head strokes to all, You're amazing in your endeavors and care!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2008)

UPDATE PWEASEEEE!!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 16, 2008)

:yeahthat: :waiting:



Everything okay? :?


sas :Canada small:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 30, 2008)

Missing you and all the critters,



p.s. I understand too that life gets busy b/c I'm surfing more and caring for the disabled girls. I wish (sigh) I had time to read _Every_ RO' members blog. 

For the few minutes of timeout R&R time, the blog gallery always brings smiles and moments of visual bunnyhugs. :inlove:

Trailsend?!?


----------



## trailsend (Nov 9, 2008)

AWW Hi guys! I'm so sorry it has been so long since I updated the blog, and I didn't realize you guys had posted! I wasn't ignoring you! Boy does time fly. 

Things here have just been so busy. We've been on the road a lot this summer since Kevin (the other half) has been seeing a Doctor in Washington D.C. at Walter Reed. That's over a 10 hour drive one way for us for each appointment. I lost my dad recently as well and that's been harder on me than I thought it would be. Now that winter is upon us, I promise I will be around more. I have missed being here so much and just came on yesterday to read some posts and was planning on trying to do some posting tonight. It's just been so crazy trying to keep up with everything here and travel, and get ready for winter. We do all our own logging, so it's a lot of work. But things will slow down once the cold weather hits us. 

All the buns are doing well. We got our barn built and finished and new run in sheds built for the horses, and new fences up. We still have a ton of work to do but it's amazing the two of us got that much done! Trying to finish the house and barn with Kevin not well and no help hasn't been easy but we've been poking along and making steady progress. I'm off to the barn again right now - but tonight I promise new pictures of the kids - I have tons! 

Thank you guys so much for your posts, and I'm so sorry to have vanished like that, and promise not to do it again! I hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Donna, I was thinking about you today. I was going to send you an email to see how you and Kevin and Bunnies of course were doing.

I sure hope everything is ok with Kevin. Sorry to hear about your Dad, I can relate as I lost my Mom this past summer.

So looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing all about the bunnies and other critters.

Take Care

Susan


----------



## trailsend (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay guys - lots of pictures! lol. Hi Susan! I so hope you and your family are doing well. I'm so very sorry about your mom. It's so hard. I lost my mom 7 years ago. I lost my dad a couple months ago now and yesterday I actually picked up the phone and called the home he used to live in. I almost asked for him. I wanted to tell him about something that had happened on the farm with the animals (good stuff) and was so excited to tell him, somehow I just totally forgot he was gone. It is so hard. My heart goes out to you.

I have spent the last two hours trying to figure out how I used to get pictures up here. Now that I've figured it out - here are some to start. These are from the summer. There are lots more to come!


Nibs sunning himself... Almost 10 years old!







Noel and Rae Rae 






Fortune in the grass.... mine and Kevin's first bunny together, and our first Flemmie 






Rae Rae and Chip 






Fred who arrived in the summertime. He's 10 years old and completely blind and deaf. He's a quite old guy, but sure perks up when there are treats around!


----------



## trailsend (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 10, 2008)

Donna I can't see your pictures.

Susan


----------



## trailsend (Nov 10, 2008)

I spent 4 hours last night working on this - and at 11PM when I left, I could see all the pictures, so I'm not sure why now they are in red x's again. I'm sorry Susan. I'll have to try again tonight. I don't get it.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 10, 2008)

YAY!! You're back. You have soooo been missed.

Sorry to hear about your Dad, and also Kevin's problems. You have done an amazing job of getting so much done.

Unfortunately, I can't see the photos either , but I shall wait patiently until I can 

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Dec 3, 2008)

It would be nice to fix the pics. I see you're trying to use pics in an AOL file. I know other people have had this problem, but I'm not sure what they did about it. Anybody know? May have to settle with a direct link. 

sas


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 3, 2008)

Please come back with photo accessibility whenever you can, D. Thinking of you and the crew,


----------



## juliew19673 (Dec 8, 2008)

So glad you guys are back! Even not being able to see the photos love the stories just as much.. Happy holidays and give Chippy a cookie from me..


----------



## trailsend (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi guys! 

I'm going to try and post a picture right now before I head to the barn and if it works, hallalujah! If not, I'll use the photo guide to get this figured out. I have sooo many pictures to share I won't know where to start. 

I'm having a lump removed from breast in January - and I just reminded myself the week of no lifting and no barn chores will give me lots of time to catch up on RO. Have to look on the bright side of things! Now I'm kind of looking forward to it LOL.

I hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas and thank you all so much for posting and being for such good friends. 

Okay so here is my quick picture try for right now. Nibs, my very first bun, will turn TEN tomorrow. He has been so up and down this year I thought I was saying goodbye to him many times, but now he has a round belly, shiny fluffy coat, and he's full of energy. Go figure! They just like to worry us I think. 

When I previed this, it showed the picture working, so hopefully that means it will.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2008)

Nope, I can't see it! 

Sorry to hear you have to go into hospital. I hope everything goes OK, and at last we will be able to catch up with what's been happening your end.

And *HAPPY BIRTHDAY t*o Nibs for tomorrow. Wow, 10 and still going strong 

Jan


----------



## trailsend (Dec 30, 2008)

You know what's been confusing me? When I come onto my blog, I can see the picture. It shows up for me, so that's why I think you guys can see it. it's so weird. Susan told me how to use Photobucket. so hopefully tonight I'll give that a shot so I don't keep posting red x's for you guys to look at!

Thanks Jan It will be a good time to catch up -and Nibs appreciates the Birthday wishes.


----------



## trailsend (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok I did what you saidI think Susan about pasting the image code... If this works I'll be a happy girl and finally be able to share photos.... oh I hope, I hope. Trouble is, I can still see the last picture I posted this morning whenever I open my blog, so I don't know why I can see it, but no one else. Regardless I HOPE THIS WORKS! If so... could a mod take all the redx boxes out for me and just leave the text? I'm not sure if I can do it on my own or not. 

If this works - here is Nibs under the Christmas tree -and if you guys can see this, I'll post more


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 30, 2008)

[align=center]IT WORKED YEAH [/align]


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 30, 2008)

Please post more


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 30, 2008)

BTW Nibs is Adorable. Nice tree too.

Susan


----------



## trailsend (Dec 30, 2008)

I only uploaded a few pictures to photobucket to see if it would work, so now that I know it does (whoopee!) I'm uploading more right now. So this is all I've got right now! lol. But I'm working on it. 

Here is Norman and Noel caught stealing presents... almost all critter presents under there anyway. 







Kevin said he would get me diamonds for Christmas... but instead I told him I wanted a ferret nation cage and we found one, so this is mine and the Prairie dogs Christmas present a new house for them! This is just after we set it up and moved them.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2008)

YAY!! We have pictures !

Nibs looks so cute in his Santa hat . And Norman looks like he is smiling - he must have seen all the presents under the tree for him  (Noel is still looking for his, lol)

Jan


----------



## trailsend (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Susan 

Here is Nibs and one of the chicks we took in this fall - they just moved to the barn recently. They were abandoned by their mother and were living outside under a rock. The farmer brought them in with his other chickens but they started beating them up and keeping them from food. We thought for sure they would die the first night home because they were both wet and sickly looking and not eating or drinking, and they couldn't walk. But one night in front of the woodstove did wonders for them!






Rae Rae






Chip and Norman 






Nibs in his sweater






This cracked me up although it's not a great shot. Hope loves playing with the goats. Several of the rabbits really enjoy the goats and playing with them.






Bucket and Hope






Wild turkeys and Torn Ear 






The chicks helping with the pumpkins






Barley and Max


----------



## trailsend (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Jan! I'm sorry they are so big I tried to make them smaller.... but it didn't work. I'm not sure how to resize them?


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2008)

No, the size is fine 

You know, I LOVE looking at all your creatures - I live the life I want through your photos . So many wonderful animals surviving thanks to your help. Keep them coming 

Jan


----------



## trailsend (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you Jan! 

Here are a few pictures from the past few days. I am exhausted right now but promise I will write more next time. 

Here is Fortune and Norman the Chi tonight. 






Peter, who was one of the Barrie rabbit rescue buns we took in. He was one of the Flemmies I bottle raised.











and because I thought of you might enjoy, here is a porcupine I found on my hike the other day:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 7, 2009)

*trailsend wrote: *


>


Ok i can see the caption to this pic

Dog "look rabbit i can touch my eye with my tongue!"

Rabbit sits there unimpressed thinking "i am glad i am not a dog"

lol


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL at Luvmyzoocrew.

I love the photo of Peter. Looks like he is sitting wondering where his food is. Very handsome bunner.

Jan


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 5, 2009)

:bump

Updates, stories, photos?

Need a Chip fan-club photo (before the groundsquirrels wake up from torpor)...

Hope you're doing well Donna, you and allyour beloved family and critters.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 24, 2009)

Read about your recent losses on another thread--my heart goes out to you.


----------



## cheryl (May 24, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Read about your recent losses on another thread--my heart goes out to you.



Yeah me to...so sorry Donna.

But i have to say that your home is where i would love to be...i love looking at all your animals and how they interact with each other...it's priceless....you are just the luckiest lady to be living the life that i want to live....you have so many wonderful animal's...and they are just the luckiest little thing's to be spending the rest of their lives with you


----------



## LuvaBun (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry Donna 

Jan


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 18, 2009)

i would love to live your life...it seems like a dream!! 
was kinda sad about not being able to see all the pictures, but ill watch this and hope for more!!


----------

